# Recommend me places for S/H furniture



## nellyphant (Feb 9, 2008)

Just moving into an unfurnished new gaff in Totterdown and thought its about time I start to look about for furniture. 

I'm trying to get some nice second hand pieces of furniture, not antiques but stuff that's been sold off from places such as schools or libraries that have been renovated.

Any suggestions


----------



## xenon (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello. you're nearly my neighbour.


There's a second hand furniture place on Bedminster Parade, on the Natwest side. Don't know what their stuff's like though.


----------



## Geri (Feb 10, 2008)

Hodgsons, Stapleton Road.

There are also a few places on Gloucester Road but I reckon they'd be quite pricy.


----------



## Kevicious (Feb 11, 2008)

There's always Emmaus and the Sofa Project if you want your money to go somewhere worthwhile (homeless projects).

And you'll be amazed what you can pick up by registering with Freecycle Bristol...


----------



## astral (Feb 11, 2008)

Couple of good places down by the arches on Gloucester Road where you can always pick up good pieces.  A couple of the charity shops also have some ok furniture in, particularly one of the cancer charity shops up by Somerfield on Gloucester Road.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 11, 2008)

There are places on Glos Road, but you're obviously best off looking around Totterdown / Bedminster to start off with. xenon mentioned one place and there must be others round there. 

Try also Bristol gumtree - http://bristol.gumtree.com/


----------



## Geri (Feb 11, 2008)

Also worth looking in Trade It.


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 13, 2008)

xenon said:


> Hello. you're nearly my neighbour.
> 
> 
> There's a second hand furniture place on Bedminster Parade, on the Natwest side. Don't know what their stuff's like though.



I am your neighbour at the moment. I'm living just off St. Johns Lane! 

[he looks over his shoulder, smiles and give's a happy wave]


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 13, 2008)

Kevicious said:


> There's always Emmaus and the Sofa Project if you want your money to go somewhere worthwhile (homeless projects).
> 
> And you'll be amazed what you can pick up by registering with Freecycle Bristol...



Sofa to be sourced from the Sofa Project ;-)


----------



## Geri (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't think I could bear to have a second hand sofa, unless I knew the person who had it before me. Imagine all the crumbs and crap when you put your hand down the back of it, and not knowing where it came from.


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 13, 2008)

Geri said:


> I don't think I could bear to have a second hand sofa, unless I knew the person who had it before me. Imagine all the crumbs and crap when you put your hand down the back of it, and not knowing where it came from.



There pretty good from there. The last one I had was amazing!

...and clean


----------



## breasticles (Feb 14, 2008)

xenon said:


> Hello. you're nearly my neighbour.
> 
> 
> There's a second hand furniture place on Bedminster Parade, on the Natwest side. Don't know what their stuff's like though.



are you thinking of rachel's? or am i thinking of north street? maybe i am. anyway rachel's  is brilliant. i bought a beautiful 1930s drop leaf oak table there for fifty quid last year.


----------



## Miss Peabody (Feb 15, 2008)

breasticles said:


> are you thinking of rachel's? or am i thinking of north street? maybe i am. anyway rachel's  is brilliant. i bought a beautiful 1930s drop leaf oak table there for fifty quid last year.



Rachel's is on North Street, isn't it Chris's Second Hand Shop on Bedminster Parade?


----------

